# Casting Nets



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

After watching the Dennis Spike dvd on kayak fishing I went out & bought a plano trolling live bait bucket - deluxe of coarse :lol: But being the impatient so & so that I am I want to fill it quickly and get fishing.
I plan on buying a throwing or casting net to quickly catch bait fish to put in my bucket. Has anybody got one/used one. Do they work? Are fishnets something Occy will be wearing at next years marti gra or are they a good way to quickly collect bait.

Oh & i had better declare that I have no financial interest or share holding in the plano company or know for a fact that occy wears fishnets. I have just read the akff banner thread and now have my suspicions..but thats all it is, speculation. :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

cast nets are a great tool for chasing livies or a feed of prawns, although I'm not sure your able to use them down your way. If I'm proved wrong on this and you can use cast nets there then I would suggest you steer away from nylon nets as these tend to soak up the water and become very heavy over time whereas the mono nets remain a constant weight as they wont soak up any water.Another point is the size or drop in the net,a small 6ft net is an absolute s#&t of a thing to use.Believe it or not a larger 10ft+ net is actually easier to throw and control.

Quote..."Are fishnets something Occy will be wearing at next years marti gra or are they a good way to quickly collect bait. " 
I'm sure you could collect lots of oddities like Occy in your fishnets. :shock:
Happy hunting.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Squizz, I know for a fact that cast/throw nets are banned in Victoria. I have seen them for sale at JV Marine however!! You are allowed to use a small hauling net to collect baitfish (maximum length 6 metres), but you can't use them in PPB or WPB, in some areas of the Gippsland lakes or Lake Tyers, or within 30m of a pier or 400m of a river mouth.

You can dowload the relevant section of the Victorian Recreational fishing guide here:

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/nrenfaq.n ... 12001DD817

I think that to catch livies in PPB you'll have to do it the old fashioned way - with berley and tiny hooks :wink:


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

squizzy said:


> After watching the Dennis Spike dvd on kayak fishing I went out & bought a plano trolling live bait bucket - deluxe of coarse :lol: But being the impatient so & so that I am I want to fill it quickly and get fishing.
> I plan on buying a throwing or casting net to quickly catch bait fish to put in my bucket. Has anybody got one/used one. Do they work? Are fishnets something Occy will be wearing at next years marti gra or are they a good way to quickly collect bait.
> 
> Oh & i had better declare that I have no financial interest or share holding in the plano company or know for a fact that occy wears fishnets. I have just read the akff banner thread and now have my suspicions..but thats all it is, speculation. :lol:


Squizzy

I am QLD based and I use a cast net almost every trip. During the warmer months I gather 10 to 15 baby mullet or herring after a few throws and thats it for the trip. Cast nets take a bit of practice but once you get the hang of it they are a great addditon to your kit.

PDO
Prowler Elite 4.5


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Just wondering, has anyone done any cast netting off Redcliffe area? I'm interested to see if it would be worthwhile having a throw anywhere off the beach or around the reefs prior to fishing them?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

HiRAEdd said:


> Just wondering, has anyone done any cast netting off Redcliffe area? I'm interested to see if it would be worthwhile having a throw anywhere off the beach or around the reefs prior to fishing them?


Gavin any place you launch is worth a go when after bait.

While getting the yak ready to launch just throw some sodden bread or chook pellets nearby to attract bait and when you see some activity cast the net.... you have nothing to lose but plenty to gain


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Good idea Dodge, might try that next time.

I'm keen to pick up one of those stray 50lb Jewies that patrol those reefs


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

hey Hiraedd
Cast netting around the front of redcliffe is a bit hit or miss, mainly miss. You can get a little bait around the boat ramps in Scarborough harbour, but the best place to go is Hays inlet. You can usually catch a few puddy mullet and herring up there. The best time to go is at high tide from Haysmouth street, just walk up a to the drain pipes and have a go around there, then drive around to the front of redcliffe and use the bait on the reefs. And yes I have caught Jew using live bait off the rocks at Redcliffe.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYwDsSIAADRfgAAScOeAEqLwmAo/5/+gMAD7QGBkGQAGI0GQyAwqepiNMmgADIABoA1PRBR5Mqfqn6m1NTIGCGaj0Qhm4SVnHtpgP3+lbpHn0gR28Pu0dFV7ciMBrTUv4tS8EQ4NiDAg/zxDqL8OsSTpCgghJcNw+OTfEplgoGLbDILFlBEzO3QJz0DwTe+i9ckuUQg5BRuYkmdVKNWmKcMATUucu8Ot5bwosIUlFlSWzUFWKIUeA5ufLBtAEHC+ewd/SwnfDKc5nzbsxmY210iNqi5cyICsVQCbJdwo+jkBYO96cYTHeuw8w+LJctK10cjwW3bZGvxgFltouUVgggBZUGFXeB4i54fq9aq3/F3JFOFCQjAOxIg=


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> And yes I have caught Jew using live bait off the rocks at Redcliffe.


What sort of size we talking?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Been thinking about the same thing HireAdd...

Have also thought about using bait jigs out at the reefs to see what bait is out there... So far I know of Pike.... And Pike.... :roll:

Some mullet & herring would be awesome! Have been talking to my mate I fish with alot about trolling some livies around the reefs off north point.

I have the same bait tank as in this post at the top, now just need to fill it with bait


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

HiRAEdd said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> > And yes I have caught Jew using live bait off the rocks at Redcliffe.
> ...


This sort and size, caught a few years ago off Redcliffe point, using live bait caught in Hays inlet. BTW I only just got the Jew in when my second line went off with a 1 mtr Grey Mackerel.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice fish! I think I'll have to start putting in the effort and see what I can come up with.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks squidder, with a bit of chin scratching I and with a very serious face I read the govt regulations on equipment and think I may be able to use a net to catch bait. I do have some questions I am not sure about though. Is the paterson river and the kananook creek considerd to be PPB. Its very strange that I can use a 6m net to catch bait and not a 2m casting net, but hey thats the laws for you. I might shoot the dept an email to cover my butt.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep I think that estuaries connected to PPB or WPB come under the PPB and WPB rules, so they would also be out of bounds. Basically you could use a 6m haul net to catch bait on ocean beaches, in estuaries not connected to WPB or PPB (or in some areas of the Gippsland lakes or lake Tyers), and in Freshwater lakes and swamps (and some freshwater rivers too, see the Rec Fishing Guide for a full list).

I have only ever used my haul net to drag for gudgeon and minnows in Lake Bullen Merri (freshwater) in the western districts.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason, I phoned the DPI and asked about the Patterson River and Kananook creek the guy thought that they were marine waterways but not part of the bay, he arrived at this conclusion by telling me that PPB ended at the Westgate bridge and the marine waterway became the Yarra & marybinong rivers. I was also thinking of using a haul net to catch some small bait fish in the powlett river. My evil plans were for a quick capture of bait fish then a launch down near Kilcunda where I have been reliably informed is a launch spot which will not include sand monsters, waves & whitewash. Unfortunately no guarantees of No whitepointers was given, but my source is a guy who surfs the area a bit and he has all his limbs.
Where did you get your haul net from, how big is it. The dpi said 6m was the max length but no max depth had been sopecified, I imagine anything over 1m deep would make it difficult to use.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I actually found a net up in the dunes many years ago, and cut it to length. It about a metre high, and has quite fine mesh (no mesh diameter is specified in the regs). I actually brought it up to Canberra with me hoping to use it to catch prawns, but the mesh size is far too small.

They sell 6m recreational haul nets (as well as cast nets, cray nets, and lots of other types of nets) at CH Smith Marine in Collingwood:

http://www.chsmith.com.au/Recreational-Netting.html


----------

